# Spike Studs as ammo?



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

I was curious if anyone has used anything similar to this as an ammo option? Any speculation on how they would perform?


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey RealLucky, :wave:

I don't know, but they look cool. They might have some funky aerodynamic flight problems, like spinning and flipping, when they leave the pouch. Kinda' like the way odd shaped rocks are unpredictable. How about two of them screwed together back to back. I think it would make them easier to grip in the pouch. If you are going to shoot these things, I *highly* recommend eye protection! Of course, I always recommend eye protection. A "return to sender" with these babies could prove to be *very* nasty! Stay safe, and let us know how they work out. If they are not too expensive, they may be the next *"THING"*, after cubic ammo. By the way, where did you get these from, and do they come in different sizes?

SlingShot Silas aka Steve

:woot: :woot:


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

Hey Silas, i agree that they may have some funk to them when flying. I found these on Amazon (just type in Spike Stud) for $4.07/100 studs. The ones I posted about are 9.5mm but I noticed up to 15mm studs. I had a similar thought about attaching two of them back to back, and maybe even slugging them full of lead.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

Yah just be careful and if you get a fork hit or one comes back. Stop there is the best advice I can give you.


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

For the price it is something I will definantly have to try in the future.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I would put the screws in using them to clamp a 2 inch (about an inch to a side) piece of string to make little flights. That might orient them point forward.


----------

